# Ronde de Vlaanderen 2015 *spoilers*



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2015)

Starting this a bit early as I am going to watch it 
I'm probably a bit too excited for a man in his late-40s 

The website gives loads of great information, but anyone got any personal experience of watching it and "need to know" info.?

We are staying in Gent, and I think I have worked out how the transport/shuttles work.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

I know a great boozer in Gent


----------



## Shadow (28 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I know a great boozer in Gent


Only one?!!!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2015)

I can't help with spectator advice, having never been over there.

As for the race itself ... What I was thinking was that with Boonen and Cancellara out through injury and Geraint Thomas on such great form, is there a chance that he could actually win the RVV this year?


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2015)

Thomas has a great chance of winning it. He's clearly in the form of his life. 

I think it'll take another solo attack like at E3 though.


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

rich p said:


> I know a great boozer in Gent



Het waterhuis aan de bierkant?


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Het waterhuis aan de bierkant?



Bless you


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> Bless you



Dank je well!


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

I'd stand on Oudenaarde Kwaremond.

The riders pass three times, there's a big screen and beer and chips!

Edit: V envious of Marmion. The atmosphere at RVV is just the best! Amstel Gold and LBLfor me this year.


----------



## The Couch (28 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'd stand on Oudenaarde Kwaremond.


I'd go for the Paterberg (although you'll have to be there veeeeerrrrry early to have a good spot)

Then at least you'll get to see Vanmarcke drop the rest of the favourites 
(Sorry, you English blokes, I'm still sticking to my earlier prediction, nothing against GT... but he isn't turning into my top favourite)


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> I'd go for the Paterberg (although you'll have to be there veeeeerrrrry early to have a good spot)
> 
> )



That was kinda my point. Oude Kwaremont is a longer drag, so there's a bit more scope for getting a peek at the riders. As you say though, Paterberg often sees the critical move.


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Then at least you'll get to see Vanmarcke drop the rest of the favourites



So is he getting some new shoes before next week?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'd stand on Oudenaarde Kwaremond.
> 
> The riders pass three times, there's a big screen and beer and chips!
> 
> Edit: V envious of Marmion. The atmosphere at RVV is just the best! Amstel Gold and LBLfor me this year.





The Couch said:


> I'd go for the Paterberg (although you'll have to be there veeeeerrrrry early to have a good spot)
> 
> Then at least you'll get to see Vanmarcke drop the rest of the favourites
> (Sorry, you English blokes, I'm still sticking to my earlier prediction, nothing against GT... but he isn't turning into my top favourite)



I was thinking the Kwaremond would be the best option for spectating and eating/drinking and big screen, but there is the attraction of Paterberg and potentially seeing the winning move. I'm leaning towards the Kwaremond at present, but might need a convincing argument to sway the others away from Paterberg - I think beer and chips might be sufficient to sway them tho


----------



## User169 (28 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> I was thinking the Kwaremond would be the best option for spectating and eating/drinking and big screen, but there is the attraction of Paterberg and potentially seeing the winning move. I'm leaning towards the Kwaremond at present, but might need a convincing argument to sway the others away from Paterberg - I think beer and chips might be sufficient to sway them tho



Not sure this helps, but I think there's also a big screen, beer and frites at Paterberg too!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Not sure this helps, but I think there's also a big screen, beer and frites at Paterberg too!


Oh bugger.


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Het waterhuis aan de bierkant?


That's the one!


----------



## The Couch (30 Mar 2015)

I am hoping that the favourites (GT, Van Avermaet, Degenkolb and Boom) for this race that fell in the past week all can start without any lingering effects, so that we have a fair and beautiful battle.

(FYI, I am not mentioning Cancellara, Boonen or even EBH, since they are definitely out)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Het waterhuis aan de bierkant?



Just did a bit of google map searching and it's a stone throw and a spit from our hotel


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> (FYI, I am not mentioning Cancellara, Boonen or even EBH, since they are definitely out)


Well... definitely out ??... Boonen is going to participate in the recon of PR

Personally can't see him starting though, even if he would be somewhat recovered, EQS have too many riders around that should be capable of riding much better than a barely recovered Boonen (without form or recent practice)


----------



## huwsparky (31 Mar 2015)

The Couch said:


> Well... definitely out ??... Boonen is going to participate in the recon of PR
> 
> Personally can't see him starting though, even if he would be somewhat recovered, EQS have too many riders around that should be capable of riding much better than a barely recovered Boonen (without form or recent practice)



Really...?

They look spineless without him from what I've seen.


----------



## The Couch (31 Mar 2015)

huwsparky said:


> Really...?
> 
> They look spineless without him from what I've seen.


A bit disorganized...or in need of a leader figure ...that I would agree to
(and that could be the only reason for them to even consider Boonen... but I still don't see it happening )

Spineless? That's not really correct, they take their responsibility in all the races and have been present in all the winning moves/attacks of this years 1-day races


----------



## rich p (31 Mar 2015)

I think Ettix animate most of the races, to their credit. I don't think they need a father figure, (weird terminology); they need to decide which rider they're going to support maybe, either before or during the race, according to who is going best or has most chance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Mar 2015)

I'm enjoying seeing them making a complete daffodil of things


----------



## smutchin (31 Mar 2015)

To be fair, EQS do win a respectable number of races. It's just that when they lose, they do so spectacularly. 

They've still won more than BMC so far this season though.


----------



## iLB (31 Mar 2015)

smutchin said:


> To be fair, EQS do win a respectable number of races. It's just that when they lose, they do so spectacularly.
> 
> They've still won more than BMC so far this season though.



Indeed they are the most winningest team so far.


----------



## Crackle (31 Mar 2015)

Yep, most wins this season, followed by Sky with Tinkoff Saxo near the bottom.


----------



## BalkanExpress (31 Mar 2015)

iLB said:


> Indeed they are the most winningest team so far.



Inner ring had some figures on this. Last year OPQS, as was, raced around 640 days and won 10%, which, when you consider the number of teams in the top 2 tiers, is pretty impressive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2015)

Sky are going to be riding "suspension" bikes on the cobbles, starting this weekend. Here's G looking like he gives a toss is thinking WTF is this gimmicky bollocks? it might just propel him to victory*






*actually, it might work.


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2015)

"Oh aye, Dave's been on the sauce again"


----------



## BalkanExpress (3 Apr 2015)

Marmion said:


> Sky are going to be riding "suspension" bikes on the cobbles, starting this weekend. Here's G looking like he gives a toss is thinking WTF is this gimmicky bollocks? it might just propel him to victory*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When was that picture released,


Marmion said:


> Sky are going to be riding "suspension" bikes on the cobbles, starting this weekend. Here's G looking like he gives a toss is thinking WTF is this gimmicky bollocks? it might just propel him to victory*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My immediate reaction is that must have been A Wednesday morning photo. Then I think about Dave's "innovative" mind, remember the Sky stripped toothpaste?, and now I'm doubting myself.


----------



## The Couch (3 Apr 2015)

I (and I guess a lot of other people) always have the feeling that Kristoff isn't (or won't be) able to hang on to the very best on the Kwaremont and/or Paterberg at the very end, but if you look at his rising results/form of the last years, his result in RvV of the last years (last year he even dropped Terpstra in that final flat 10K) and his absolut great form he has shown this year (or even this week)... all of a sudden I'm not so confident anymore about the dropping of Kristoff


On another note: to show the cycling madness in Flanders once more, last weekend the Gent-Wevelgem race on Sporza was watched by 1.079.477 viewers (out of a total "Flemish population" of 6 million)! Of course, the RvV couldd add about another 100.000 to that number (even despite the roads will be filled with people watching)


----------



## raindog (3 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> On another note: to show the cycling madness in Flanders once more, last weekend the Gent-Wevelgem race on Sporza was watched by 1.079.477 viewers (out of a total "Flemish population" of 6 million)! Of course, the RvV couldd add about another 100.000 to that number (even despite the roads will be filled with people watching)


 love it


----------



## The Couch (3 Apr 2015)

Sky is trying to score some points with the Belgian fans (and personally speaking.... it's working )
This will be their outfit for RvV


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2015)

How very Rapha! 

Think you're right about Kristoff, by the way. It'll be hard for anyone to drop him on current form. 

Must admit the fact that there's a credible Brit contender is making me probably more excited about the race than I've ever been before.


----------



## beastie (3 Apr 2015)

Kristoff is in top top form. Dropping him will be very difficult. The closer we get to Sunday the more I think that Sagan cannot be that bad. I think he might be absolutely sand bagging since MSR, and is gonna be flying. 

It should make for a very fast paced race in the last 90 mins. Thomas, Vanmarke and Etixx must attack Kristoff and drop him and Also Degenkolb. It could be a classic classic.


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2015)

Luke Rowe insults all Belgians 

_“There is a chance to go under the radar and do something but as long as G is in the race, I’ve got no intention of flicking him like that. That’s more of a Belgian thing to do I think. I’ll stay by his side and be loyal.” _


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Luke Rowe insults all Belgians


I did that once, and only just lived to tell the tale!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Apr 2015)

Meanwhile, if you want that VIP experience of RVV, take your pick from this brochure of goodies... [downloads pdf]

http://rvv.pro.p.assets.flanderscla.../FC15_VIP-map_RVV_ENG_PRINT_LR.pdf?1424351329

4000 euros for a start to finish VIP car?!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Apr 2015)

The RVV is one of my favourite single-day races so I am really looking to this one, with GT in great form and neither of the Usual Suspects taking part.

(I enjoy watching Boonen and Cancellara in action, but it will make a nice change to see what unfolds in this possibly more open edition.)


----------



## iLB (3 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> Sky is trying to score some points with the Belgian fans (and personally speaking.... it's working )
> This will be their outfit for RvV



And I'd been doing so well, not buying any rapha gear all these years. That is class.


----------



## thom (3 Apr 2015)

BalkanExpress said:


> When was that picture released,
> 
> 
> My immediate reaction is that must have been A Wednesday morning photo. Then I think about Dave's "innovative" mind, remember the Sky stripped toothpaste?, and now I'm doubting myself.


http://video.gazzetta.it/wiggins-pr...ore-pave/b680df54-d96b-11e4-8b83-c4d45371f3a6


----------



## HF2300 (4 Apr 2015)

BalkanExpress said:


> When was that picture released,
> My immediate reaction is that must have been A Wednesday morning photo. Then I think about Dave's "innovative" mind, remember the Sky stripped toothpaste?, and now I'm doubting myself.



_' “The whole team is on a bit of a roll at the moment. It’s infectious,” Thomas says. “I’m in the best shape I’ve been in, and the team are in the best shape they’ve been in, and we’ve got a lovely new bike.”

The bike, unveiled today, is the latest collaboration between Team Sky, Pinarello, the Italian bicycle company, and Jaguar, the car manufacturer, in an effort to lessen the impact of 100,000 cobblestones on ankles, knees and wrists. A small suspension unit built into the top of the seatstays is combined with bendy carbon chainstays in a rear triangle that flexes under the rider by about 1.5 centimetres.

This new style of rear suspension is arguably the most striking development in road bicycle design since electric gear-shifting. Sir Bradley Wiggins has described it as “game-changing” and riders say that the benefits are most obvious at high speed, when stability in the rear end helps to keep the bike in a straight line.

But, as Carsten Jeppesen, Sky’s head of technical operations, knows, cobbled classics are not won by the best bike. A small-performance gain means very little to a rider who has a puncture midway up the cobbled climb of the Koppenberg, or who finds himself thrown over the handlebars when a rival falls under his front wheel. The point, Jeppesen says, is merely to give his team a significant but legal advantage, and the Pinarello K8-S will also appear on the cobbled stages of this year’s Tour de France.

"The Pinarello Dogma K8-S and modifications for the cobbles

• 900g frame with suspension seatstays and flexible carbon chainstays
• Longer wheelbase, for increased stability
• Tyre pressures lowered from 80-100psi to 60-70psi
• Wider tyres: 25mm for Flanders, up to 28mm for Roubaix
• Gear shifters on handlebar tops, for changing gear in an upright riding position" '

(Article in The Times)_


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> _The point, Jeppesen says, is merely to give his team a significant but legal advantage_



Red rag to the UCI bull! Expect suspension to be banned imminently.


----------



## Andrew Br (4 Apr 2015)

Doesn't the bike need UCI approval to be raced ?
If so, it must have been given the green light.

I certainly hope they don't ban it; I'm waiting for this type of technology to trickle down.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Apr 2015)

Suspension frames and special RVV kit! Team Sky will be using half time substitutes next...


----------



## Apollonius (4 Apr 2015)

Really excited about this race. I liked Wiggins' saying that if G won it they would need a B team for Paris Roubaix as they would have had far too much of Belgium's finest.


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2015)

Wiggins is on fire with his quotes lately. He must be getting demob happy


----------



## Andrew Br (4 Apr 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> ......... Team Sky will be using half time substitutes next...



I've often thought that the Yates twins are missing a trick here; one to ride the 1st part of a stage then a sneaky change and the other finishes.


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> Doesn't the bike need UCI approval to be raced ?
> If so, it must have been given the green light.



Dunno. Probably. Spinaci bars were approved initially but later banned - albeit with good reason in that case. Can't think of a good reason for banning suspension but that doesn't mean the UCI won't take against it!


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> Dunno. Probably. Spinaci bars were approved initially but later banned - albeit with good reason in that case. Can't think of a good reason for banning suspension but that doesn't mean the UCI won't take against it!


Now that the knobhead, Stephen Roche, no longer has any input into the UCI's ear, it may make more sensible rulings.


----------



## raindog (4 Apr 2015)

what's the weather forecast for tomorrow?


----------



## Apollonius (4 Apr 2015)

Looking good for the next week (so this includes Paris Roubaix - I'm going so already checked). Dry for the next week, so should be OK.


----------



## oldroadman (4 Apr 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> Doesn't the bike need UCI approval to be raced ?
> If so, it must have been given the green light.
> 
> I certainly hope they don't ban it; I'm waiting for this type of technology to trickle down.


Would be unlike Sky to miss a trick on approval - and it comes from Mr Pinarello, a well established maker, so can't see approval being an issue. It has no substantial changes, just material and the way it's used. So no real changes, and it won't make riding the thing fast over the Paterberg any less painful!


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2015)

They're well on their way.
Matthias Brammeier has his priorities right, already winning his weight in Beer, part of a 7 man break with 3.5 mins after 50 km.
Whatever happens now, he'll have a good evening.


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2015)

Early pictures show dry roads & light clouds.


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2015)

SKY with 3 riders on the front regulating the break who have about 6 mins.
Knees up in the wind.


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Wiggins on the ground, bike change for him


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2015)

SKY all at the front, a tight turn to a narrow road & Wiggins comes off the worst with maybe a spectator.
After the bike change, SKY block the road up front.


----------



## Rasmus (5 Apr 2015)

Maybe they forgot to test how that suspension handles in corners...?


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Wiggins gently laying the bike down...


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2015)

tug benson said:


> Wiggins gently laying the bike down...


so that's why they added the suspension...


----------



## thom (5 Apr 2015)

Apparently Wiggins' left knee is bleeding. Belgian TV spot everything.
Fingers crossed it is no biggie.


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Wiggins changed his bike again?


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2015)

Yeah, changed back to the suspension bike while also stopping to top up the dyke.


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Greipel


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

MTN rider on the deck...someone help him


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Sagan pissing in the middle of the road


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Car takes a rider out


----------



## Rasmus (5 Apr 2015)

Not as bad as the Hoogerland incident, but why does a neutral service car need to overtake the front group?


----------



## rliu (5 Apr 2015)

I think it was only a matter of a few months ago that Hoogerland got his compensation from French TV for the horror incident in 2011 TdF


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2015)

Trek announce that from next season they'll be using SRAM components


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2015)

Matthew Brammeier wants to watch out if he continues to bunny-hop in and out of the gulley on the cobbles.


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

its only taken him about a hour but Wiggins back at the front.


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Car crash....then the car takes a rider out


----------



## Rasmus (5 Apr 2015)

f*ck me - not a good day for the service car drivers


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2015)

Christ almighty


----------



## rliu (5 Apr 2015)

Absolutely mental, that second incident even worse than the first


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2015)

Bloody hell! It's like watching a cyclist's commute in London! 

And these are supposed to be cycling-friendly drivers, FFS!


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2015)

Can Volvo get some of that paint sent over?


----------



## Rasmus (5 Apr 2015)

Lotto, Etixx, BMC, Tinkoff etc sending support riders up the road. What is Sky's plan?


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

offt...somebody put some air in that thing


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Apr 2015)

Now a deflating advertising bridge almost takes out the entire peloton! Maybe we'll get some actual racing instead soon...


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2015)

Quick! Send for the Orica bus to hold that air-bridge up.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2015)

'Kin' 'ell! Peloton nearly wiped out by the inflated distance thingy!


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Pace is well up now


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2015)

Somebody just tweeted... Is Jeremy Clark's on driving the service car.


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2015)

Somebody just tweeted... Is Jeremy Clarkson driving the service car.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> Somebody just tweeted... Is Jeremy Clarkson driving the service car.



Maybe Bjarne Riis!

Fast forward to 37 seconds: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1KIzvU59OA


----------



## mjr (5 Apr 2015)

Did they think they could pack the inflatable away after the women's race had finished?

Shame on host TV (sporza?) not split screening the finale of the women's race.


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2015)

Greipel clearly thinks it ain't gonna be a sprint.


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

G still looks good


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

It's starting to warm up. Distance starting to bite.


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2015)

Luke Rowe really putting in a shift.


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2015)

G Thomas needs to distance the sprinters if he stands any chance


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Vanmarke cooked!


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

vanmarcke a mess


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2015)

I fear Kristoff's going to win.


----------



## Rasmus (5 Apr 2015)

Terpstra and Kristoff with a big gap - tasty


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Danger big time , Kristoff and terpstra off the front


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2015)

Kristoff off the front with Terpstra! Is he riding for Paolini? or is he making a solo bid?


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Astana need to work for Boom they have 3 in the group


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Kom oop G!


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

go on G


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2015)

G on the chase. Stybar with him. Go G.


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

Sagan...


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2015)

Are Etixx finally getting their tactics right.


----------



## Rasmus (5 Apr 2015)

Thomas can't make the gap. I reckon it's between the first two now.


----------



## tug benson (5 Apr 2015)

think G is struggling


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

G cooked?


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Kristoff to win with daylight second!


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2015)

I think Kristoff holds all the aces here.


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Group coming back?


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Slowing again


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Nice socks from Kristoff btw.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Apr 2015)

He'll piss it in the sprint finish.


----------



## Rasmus (5 Apr 2015)

Kristoff unbeatable.


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2015)

Well, no doubt he deserved that. Went far too early if you ask me....


----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Bring back the Muur, it's a much better race without this finish.


----------



## iLB (5 Apr 2015)

Crackle said:


> Are Etixx finally getting their tactics right.


negative.


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2015)




----------



## beastie (5 Apr 2015)

Kristoff
is a beast.


----------



## roadrash (5 Apr 2015)

wouldnt be suprised to see him do it next sunday....


----------



## smutchin (5 Apr 2015)

Had to go out so recorded the last 100km and have just finished watching. Glad I didn't succumb to the temptation to check the result, although it was pretty much decided when Terpstra attacked - I think Etixx did get their tactics right, but tactics are one thing and Kristoff's pure brute strength is quite another.

Cracking race.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Apr 2015)

At times it was like Wacky Races but it was a great race with a worthy winner. He'll have a national day in Norway soon.


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2015)

Sagan must wonder if there is anybody else in the Tinkoff team.


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Apr 2015)




----------



## Biscuitfrisky (5 Apr 2015)

I share d this with Trek Factory and Shimano Road


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Apr 2015)

smutchin said:


> Trek announce that from next season they'll be using SRAM components



That won't help them.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Apr 2015)

It was such a tough race some of Zdenek Stybar's teeth came loose...

http://www.zdenekstybar.com/en/news.php?id=1340


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2015)

Took a long time for the final to break loose...
I expect it probably had something to do with Sky using their standard GT tactics, so until they burned up pretty much everybody, than the attacks could start
but still a nice and exciting finale

In hindsight Van Avermaet should have done like last year and take the plunge into the attack, he probably would have been the only one been able to drop Terpstra and Kristoff significantly on the Paterberg. Although most likely Kristoff (and Terpstra) would have drawn him back in during the last 10K, but he should have stand a better chance than Terpstra in the sprint.

Gutted to see Vanmarcke not even able to compete the real final with the other strong men... did he peak too early or was it perhaps still Gent-Wevelgem in his legs?
Vandenbergh broke his nose hitting a tree on the Paddestraat (100K from the finish)... he is planning to ride PR, but I can't imagine he won't be bothered by this?!
At least, there is some good news for the Belgians with the rise of Tiesj Benoot.

Quite funny that you see that the Oude Kwaremont had other riders (GT and Stybar) being strongest vs. the Paterberg (Van Avermaet and Sagan).
Is it that the last 2 had saved their final "cartouche" better or is it the 1 min vs. 3-4 min effort difference?

I do wonder what Stybar would have been able to do, if he hadn't been forced to eat only gels from 70K away from the finish-line.
(maybe an experienced rider can comment here, if this makes a really big difference??)


Still I really have the feeling the overall strongest won the race... just an overall impressive race/week by Kristoff ! (winning 5 races on 4 racing days in a 6 days span)


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2015)

Kistoff has had a pretty insane couple of weeks.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Apr 2015)

....and will therefore be a very marked man on Saturday?


----------



## mjr (8 Apr 2015)

What's on Saturday?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

I have yet to watch the race, but I did manage to get a fairly blurry pic of the winning break at the top of the Kwaremont, albeit some nobber stuck his head in front of me.


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Apr 2015)

I think that's a failed attempt at taking a selfie. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I think that's a failed attempt at taking a selfie. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Given how many glasses of Kwaremont beer I'd had by this point it might very well have been.


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2015)

The Couch said:


> On another note: to show the cycling madness in Flanders once more, last weekend the Gent-Wevelgem race on Sporza was watched by 1.079.477 viewers (out of a total "Flemish population" of 6 million)! Of course, the RvV couldd add about another 100.000 to that number (even despite the roads will be filled with people watching)


Average amount of Sporza tv-viewers was: 1.140.000, during the final: 1.452.686 (453.480 also used the website)
The second highest average behind the 2011 (Nick Nuyens) edition.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2015)




----------



## HF2300 (9 Apr 2015)

Nice to see you got that toupee off your lens by the last photo.

Looks like a good atmosphere.


----------

